
Show HN: Influencer marketing SaaS for small businesses - jsinkwitz
https://intellifluence.com/
======
jastr
From the confirmation email "Password: just kidding, we'd never send that out
over plain text"

I like it!

Many of the USA influencers aren't in the USA.

~~~
jsinkwitz
Most of the influencers are in the US; we are worldwide, but with a US focus.

We have a few thousand though and are growing as fast as possible to solve all
the chickens and eggs.

